# Anyone in forgotten coast looking to fish this sunday?



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Planning a trip to Carrabelle Mid May. Looking for push pole partner who fly fishes.


----------



## Dylan-Carney (May 23, 2020)

Feel free to send me a text 603-389-7217


TrojanBob said:


> Planning a trip to Carrabelle Mid May. Looking for push pole partner who fly fishes.


----------

